

A deeper reason why programmers aren't reading books  - edw519
http://ripplingbrainwaves.blogspot.com/2008/05/deeper-reason-why-programmers-arent.html

======
msluyter
I read books to understand concepts and technologies at a higher level (I
particularly like the Head First series), but Google has largely replaced my
day to day use of books as programming references.

